# Self Inflating Camping Mats



## Camerabag (22 Jun 2017)

Quick query - we already have a couple of self inflating camping mats which are heaven - but huge! Fine in the boot, bit OTT on a bike.

Looking online, but they tend to be displayed inflated and flat - I wonder if anyone has any recommendations for ones that pack up small? Many thanks.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Jun 2017)

This is mine 

https://www.alpkit.com/products/cloud-base


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2017)

Depending on the length you need:






They are expensive but extremely comfortable. http://www.exped.com/uk-ireland/en/topics/mats

they're not exactly self-inflating, but 30 seconds hand pumping () and they're ready for use. Packing them after use is also a 30 second job.


----------



## hoopdriver (22 Jun 2017)

As you say, expensive but they do look comfortable

My concern as someone who has camped extensively in thorny desert scrub is how puncture resistant they are? I have always gone with the old fashioned dense foam mat (Ridgerest) for just this reason - they are bulkier, to be sure, but light, cheap and impervious to thorns.


----------



## snorri (22 Jun 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> My concern as someone who has camped extensively in thorny desert scrub is how puncture resistant they are? I have always gone with the old fashioned dense foam mat (Ridgerest) for just this reason - they are bulkier, to be sure, but light, cheap and impervious to thorns.


I found the foam mats satisfactory for comfort but the insulation qualities lacking a bit in colder climes.
The exped had advantage for comfort, insulation and small storage space in pannier. I have not had any punctures with the Exped mats, but my tent has a built in ground sheet and I usually lay a mini tarp under the groundsheet.
I never got around to buying a pump, and just blew it up buy mouth, although I seem to remember reading about a risk of fungal growth (or something) inside the mat caused by mouth inflation.


----------



## stumpy66 (22 Jun 2017)

Check out Sea to summit mats as well


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (22 Jun 2017)

The Alpkit Cloud Base (out of stock) is pretty much the same as the Robens Vapour, (available, but more expensive). It isn't self inflating, (neither are the self inflating ones in reality) but the Vapour inflates pretty easily. I also had one of Alpkit's self inflating mats, and found it to be very comfy and easy to use and pack away, though the item is pretty bulky. Mats with foam filling tend to be a bit tougher than the inflated types, I would never leave the puncture repair at home


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> they're not exactly self-inflating, but 30 seconds hand pumping () and they're ready for use. Packing them after use is also a 30 second job.



I've just got one. It's early days, but not altogether sold on it yet. I've got the 'snozzle' for inflating - it seems a bit of a faff, but there's probably a knack to it. Is the Exped hand pump any better? (or whatever you're using?). It does seem alot more delicate than my old Thermorest self-inflater as well. It's less comforable too, but I still need to play around with the inflation pressure a bit. The pluses are obvious - it's like the size of a tin of beer and weighs nada.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2017)

Bodhbh said:


> I've just got one. It's early days, but not altogether sold on it yet. I've got the 'snozzle' for inflating - it seems a bit of a faff, but there's probably a knack to it. *Is the Exped hand pump any better?* (or whatever you're using?). It does seem alot more delicate than my old Thermorest self-inflater as well. It's less comforable too, but I still need to play around with the inflation pressure a bit. The pluses are obvious - it's like the size of a tin of beer and weighs nada.



Easy peasy! 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpa9qNictSs


----------



## simongt (22 Jun 2017)

Inflating Exped mats. Cor, what a faff - ! I'll stick with my twenty year old Thermarest mat. Supposedly self inflating, but like all mats of the type, it needs a bit of puff. But I can still have inflated mat & fleabag set up in less than three minutes - !


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Jun 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Easy peasy!



Doh sorry, forget it's all on youtube nowadays. It's not just for watching music videos when you're p***ed.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Jun 2017)

Self-Inflating mats are made lighter and smaller-packing by both making the mat itself smaller, and by cutting perforations in the foam inside. The resulting mats (Thermarest Prolite and similar) fold in half lengthways before you roll them up.
A short (shoulder to knee) mat rolls up to about 11"X4" dia, and a regular length mat rolls up to 11"x5" dia, approximately.
The downsides compared to what you are using now are that they are only 1" thick, and the perforations in the foam means it's not as warm as the unperforated mats (OK down to something like 0° to 5°, depending on how you sleep).

The alternative is to use an air bed of some sort, as suggested above.
These are thicker and more comfortable on rough ground, but they do need blowing up.
Your options are
a) uninsulated, of various brands. Likely to be too cold outside of the summer.
b) Insulated (Exped Downmat or Synmat, or similar). These are warm, but blowing up by mouth will get dampness inside, which isn't good for the insulation, especially down.
c) Baffled (Thermarest Neoair or similar). These have the inside of bed divided into small compartments with heat reflective material. Similarly warm to insulated mats, but not as sensitive to the dampness in your breath if you don't use a pump.

All air mats, including self-inflating, are prone to failure, with either the shell of a self-inflating mat separating from the foam core (delaminating), or the baffles that hold an air bed in shape failing.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jun 2017)

Got to ask Andrew.

What's your preferred type?


----------



## robing (24 Jun 2017)

After a false economy of buying 2 cheaper self inflating mattresses I splashed out on a Thermarest. Very pleased with it so far. I always use a cheap foam mat underneath to protect against sharp rocks etc.


----------



## andrew_s (24 Jun 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Got to ask Andrew.
> 
> What's your preferred type?


I use Thermarest Neoair.
I've got a light 3/4 length one for summer, and a full length warm one for the rest of the year. Had the warm one been available when I got the light one, I'd just have got that.

The light one:


----------



## froze (30 Jun 2017)

I had fusion done to my back due to an auto accident so I take a rather thick pad but it's very comfortable for a camping mat, it's the Thermarest NeoAir Camper self inflating mat in the large size. When inflated it's 3 inches thick but that 3 inches works for my back. When the mat is packed according to the factory specs it's 15 x 5 inches, not as small as the water bottle pictured above, it also weighs almost 2 pounds, but I don't carry a bulky sleeping bag I just carry a SOL Escape Bivvy bag which only weighs about 8 ounces and packs real small, so I'm probably darn close to taking up the same space and the same weight as someone carry a smaller mat and a larger sleeping bag.


----------



## jay clock (7 Jul 2017)

I had Thermarest a few years back and didn't find it comfortable. Then Exped Downmat, now an Exped Synmat UL7 which doesn't have a pump of any sort and I inflate by mouth with zero problems after a few years (not got insstructions to hand but was definitely sold as not an issue.

Small light and comfy

I sleep on my side which means more padding needed


----------



## clid61 (20 Jul 2017)

I use this it's brilliant
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sleeping-...hash=item4abe3a0497:m:mx2tuBbvFs6mFXbps0whPSQ


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Jul 2017)

clid61 said:


> I use this it's brilliant
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sleeping-...hash=item4abe3a0497:m:mx2tuBbvFs6mFXbps0whPSQ


I don't understand that. Even if comfortable (I'll take your word for it) doesn't the cold come through those very large holes?
Or do you entice small mammals to vigorously mate in them to generate heat?


I have an old fashioned Thermarest. Will probably use it till it dies then look for something more modern.


----------



## andrew_s (21 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I don't understand that. Even if comfortable (I'll take your word for it) doesn't the cold come through those very large holes?


The idea is that your sleeping bag lofts into the holes, providing insulation rather than being squashed flat by your body weight, as seen in the 3rd of the 4 photos the seller provided.
What puts me off is that I'm not a back sleeper, and I don't trust the comfort for side or front sleeping.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jul 2017)

Ah thanks, though i'm still not convinced by the theory. And it surely depends on your sleeping bag being in tip top condition. Am more interested innsomething that adds to my bag.


----------



## clid61 (23 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I don't understand that. Even if comfortable (I'll take your word for it) doesn't the cold come through those very large holes?
> Or do you entice small mammals to vigorously mate in them to generate heat?
> 
> 
> I have an old fashioned Thermarest. Will probably use it till it dies then look for something more modern.


The holes create pockets of warm air , believe it or not !


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jul 2017)

Intriguing clid.

How do you rate it against any others you have used? How much have you used it and in what range of conditions? Ever used it for bivvying? How tough is it and do you think you have used it enough to assess it on that?

Sorry for the (almost) 20 questions  but I am kind of interested in it but also wary of a lot of superlightweight compact modern stuff. In fact have decided that my next sleeping bag will probably be a snugpack army special.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Jul 2017)

Oh yes. Doesn't even need inflating.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jul 2017)

I really like my Exped Synmat, but unfortunately the baffle welds started failing on my trip to Ireland earlier this month so I now have two bigger lumps where the compartments have combined. Now I'm about to find out how good the 5 year guarantee is.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jul 2017)

mcshroom said:


> I really like my Exped Synmat, but unfortunately the baffle welds started failing on my trip to Ireland earlier this month so I now have two bigger lumps where the compartments have combined. Now I'm about to find out how good the 5 year guarantee is.


ah, I fear my reservations are well founded. Can I ask how much you have used it/how long you have had it for?

Re the guarantee, where do you take it back to or do you have to post it? At your expense both ways?


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> ah, I fear my reservations are well founded. Can I ask how much you have used it/how long you have had it for?
> 
> Re the guarantee, where do you take it back to or do you have to post it? At your expense both ways?


I've had it for two years, and it's done at least five weeks of cycle touring, plus a number of shorter camps where until this last camp it has been faultless, despite me being rather heavy. The mat itself still holds air fine, and you can still sleep on it, but where the baffles have gone you get a bulge the length of the mat as the two smaller cylinders now have made one bigger one.

I also have a couple of self inflating mats, but they are bulkier and less comfortable.

I've just contacted the UK distributor today as the mat has a 5 year warranty on it so I'll find out more soon. It was bought from a seller on Amazon so I may have to go back to them.


----------



## Blue Hills (23 Jul 2017)

Thanks for the reply - not the greatest amount of use is it? - cannot help but think a simple jobbie from the likes of Decathlon or mainstream store would be way less hassle - just pop it back to a branch if any problem - if on tour, especially in the UK, you could even carry the receipt with you and be on your way. I shall follow this with interest. all the best, good luck.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Jul 2017)

mcshroom said:


> I've just contacted the UK distributor today as the mat has a 5 year warranty on it so I'll find out more soon. It was bought from a seller on Amazon so I may have to go back to them.


Exped seem to be pretty good about replacements, at least according to common report.

The real problem is if the failure is such that you can no longer sleep on it, which leaves you sleeping on the cold ground, or having to find some sort of replacement, possibly in the middle of nowhere, and having to carry both the replacement and the dead mat for the rest of the tour.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Jul 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 363675
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Doesn't even need inflating.


The problems with cots are weight/expense, packing size, lack of insulation, and that you may well need a bigger tent. 
Car camping only, IMO.

Helinox and Thermarest/Luxurylite do cots that are acceptably light (1.2 kg or so), but they are expensive unless you can find a rip-off version on ebay or amazon


----------



## clid61 (23 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Intriguing clid.
> 
> How do you rate it against any others you have used? How much have you used it and in what range of conditions? Ever used it for bivvying? How tough is it and do you think you have used it enough to assess it on that?
> 
> Sorry for the (almost) 20 questions  but I am kind of interested in it but also wary of a lot of superlightweight compact modern stuff. In fact have decided that my next sleeping bag will probably be a snugpack army special.


Use it a lot mainly between march and October .I'm a back sleeper occasionally on side , bivvy with sleeping bag and liner and same in banshee 200


----------



## simongt (23 Jul 2017)

snorri said:


> I never got around to buying a pump, and just blew it up buy mouth, although I seem to remember reading about a risk of fungal growth (or something) inside the mat caused by mouth inflation.


Then if that's the case, I'm pretty much done for as I've been mouth inflating my trusty Thermarest for the last twenty years - !


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Jul 2017)

I'm looking for one of these at the moment. The alpkit one looks very good, but I am a bit worried about the longevity of an inflatable mat (especially when I see the state of my trusty old foam roll mat). 

I'm really tempted by this one that @Blue Hills suggested as a budget option: 

https://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-...0_1501011056_08ae03b8d46dc9048ca2225b7fe32eaf


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Jul 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> I'm looking for one of these at the moment. The alpkit one looks very good, but I am a bit worried about the longevity of an inflatable mat (especially when I see the state of my trusty old foam roll mat).
> 
> I'm really tempted by this one that @Blue Hills suggested as a budget option:
> 
> https://www.tesco.com/direct/tesco-...0_1501011056_08ae03b8d46dc9048ca2225b7fe32eaf



I guess it depends how portable you want. The Alpkit Cloud is about the size of a coke can, whereas the Tesco one is the size of a tent. I use the Alpkit when travelling light and a self inflating roll when car camping.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I guess it depends how portable you want. The Alpkit Cloud is about the size of a coke can, whereas the Tesco one is the size of a tent. I use the Alpkit when travelling light and a self inflating roll when car camping.


Where do you get the "tent" dimensions from for the Tesco mat? I can't see any packed dimensions listed. I wouldn't be massively surprised to find that it packs to something like the size of my old thermarest.

By the by @ChrisEyles i first came across that mat listed at £6, but when I linked to it it was showing at £12. This morning it again seems to be showing at £6. Am tempted to get one myself as the stockchecker seems to show stock at my Tesco down the road.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jul 2017)

@Milkfloat 

That alpkit mat does look interesting, have come across it before.

It is I take it an air matress, no foam. I think some folk suggest that such mats are less warm on cold ground. How do you find it and what seasons do you camp? Also, how tough/durable do you reckon it is? As you can maybe tell I tend to be somewhat wary of some superlight compact camping stuff. Genuinely interested.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jul 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> @Milkfloat
> 
> That alpkit mat does look interesting, have come across it before.
> 
> It is I take it an air matress, no foam. I think some folk suggest that such mats are less warm on cold ground. How do you find it and what seasons do you camp? Also, how tough/durable do you reckon it is? As you can maybe tell I tend to be somewhat wary of some superlight compact camping stuff. Genuinely interested.



For the Tesco mat I am assuming it rolls to the size of similar mats I have, not too dissimilar to a foam rolled mat. For sure it is 51cm wide and won't fold.

For the Alpkit - yes it air, with no foam at all. You could probably describe it as an expensive more durable lilo. For sure it won't have the thermal properties of a thermarest, but certainly when my feet hang off the end (6'4") and touch the ground they are a lot colder than the rest of my body. I am a spring/summer kind of camper, for anything in winter I would not use it. I suppose a roll of baconfoil underneath might help.

Although I have take my bigger thermarest on a bike it is when I go fully panniered up - now I am trying to travel a lot lighter. This is my current setup.

Tent, thermal sleeping bag liner, alpkit mat, inflatable pillow, clothes and tools in the rear. Sleeping bag strapped to the bars.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jul 2017)

If that tesco mat is like a thermarest milkfloat it will pack way smaller than a simple foam rolled mat. The thermarest folds in half lengthways, then you roll it 2 or 3 times to expel the air. Then it goes in the bottom of a pannier, not on the rack.

Looking at your nice pic milkfloat our touring/loading styles are dramatically different  each to their own.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Jul 2017)

For £6 I would snap one up in an instant. At £12 I'm still umming and ahing.

EDIT: just looked online and they are £6 again. Planning on picking one up this afternoon while I'm in store. Thanks for the heads up @Blue Hills!

I'd also be very surprised if it didn't pack down to something at least as small as a lightweight sleeping bag.

@Milkfloat haha, if I was going on camping trips on a SS bike I'd be wanting lighter gear too  The MTB triple gearing is far better suited to my kit!


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jul 2017)

The Tesco one looks like the Trail branded ones I got for backpacking. The difference is that the trail ones roll up and have straps to hold them rolled. I haven't gone bike-touring with one but would happily take one along.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-Se...hash=item1c6199159c:m:mvhPBLZPMqfk11L7SEyhuuw


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jul 2017)

@ChrisEyles well I popped to my local Tesco (online showed stock) - some were priced at £12, some at £6 so I took a £6 and it scanned as that - though all would I suppose. As milkfloat suggested, as presented rolled up it does appear to be near the size of a traditional foam mat and it comes in a long bag - with two straps to hold it rolled inside.

It will though pack smaller using the traditional Thermarest system I outlined above. How do I know - well I got down on my hands and knees and rolled it on the store floor. Won't maybe pack as small as my Thermarest but then while the same size top to bottom side to side it is a little bit thicker. And, lo, I would say it is more comfy than the Thermarest I paid £40 to £50 for a few years ago. It doesn't have the Thermarest's quasi semi fabric finish but is smooth and plasticky but I don't think I'll be rolling off it, especially when it is used inside my bivi - nowhere to roll 

Do make sure you keep your receipt Chris in case of problems - I checked mine out at an auto till and forgot to take the receipt.

All in all, especially as your bivi trips don't seem to be long haul at the moment I'd say it's ideal for your purposes as an intro to mats. You can always get something posher later.

edit ps - I paged you upthread of your comment to say they had gone to £6 again. You not sleeping well


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Jul 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> The Tesco one looks like the Trail branded ones I got for backpacking. The difference is that the trail ones roll up and have straps to hold them rolled. I haven't gone bike-touring with one but would happily take one along.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-Se...hash=item1c6199159c:m:mvhPBLZPMqfk11L7SEyhuuw


Not the same actually - doesn't have the integrated pillow that your linked one does. But then to be honest I think a separate pillow is better.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Jul 2017)

Didn't have any in store, so just ordered one to click and collect. I'll probably roll it after folding as you suggest and tie it up with a bit of para cord rather than using the full width storage bag. As you say most of my bivvying trips are short range, and the longer trips I do on my touring bike which is a complete and utter tank in any case so I'm never gonna get anywhere fast. 

Hopefully the blissful zzz's on the air mat will make me more observant of helpful posts here on CC


----------



## shirokazan (28 Jul 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Sleeping bag strapped to the bars.


@Milkfloat That's a very light setup. And on a single-speed! I assume the sleeping is in some sort of waterproof bag (it looks a little thin)?


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Jul 2017)

shirokazan said:


> @Milkfloat That's a very light setup. And on a single-speed! I assume the sleeping is in some sort of waterproof bag (it looks a little thin)?



It is fixed gear (glutton for punishment). It is a cheap setup, the sleeping bag for example was less than a tenner from Aldi and the tent less than twenty. It is housed in a cheap dry bag that I simply strap to the bars with some webbing straps. I have actually ordered a thicker dry sack to make it more durable, I think it will then sew the webbing straps onto the dry bag.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jul 2017)

@ChrisEyles 
Just to let you know I have been told that "cheap" plastic like thermal inflating mats don't take well to being folded and that this is likely to lead to early leaks. I have no idea if this is true.

If you/one is cautious, might possibly be an idea to avoid the thermarest folding technique and transport it just rolled in its full size bag though this will of course be substantially bigger.

All of these mats should of course be stored unrolled, flat, not packed, with the valve open. My thermarest sleeps on top of a tall wardrobe, invisible.


----------



## ChrisEyles (29 Jul 2017)

Thanks a lot for the tips @Blue Hills, that's all good to know. I will have to try and find a suitable place to store it flat at work (or maybe in the car boot) since most of my bivvying trips start from there. 

Using a backpack, the full-length rolling technique should be fine, since it can be conveniently held in place with the straps that hold the top flap down. When I'm using panniers on the touring bike I shall probaby cross my fingers and fold it up small to fit it in.


----------



## Blue Hills (29 Jul 2017)

OK - I'd be interested in your impressions of the mat when you pick it up/have a test lie down on it.


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Aug 2017)

Well I've put the cheap £6 Tesco inflatable mat through its paces a few times now, and I must say I'm very pleased with it. 

The good: 
Very comfortable indeed; self-inflates quite well; easy to roll up and stick on the bike; seems to make quite a difference in heat retention (though you don't really need that at the moment); only cost £6

The bad: 
It's a bit bigger than it needs to be and takes up a fair bit of space when rolled in its carry bag; I don't necessarily expect it to last too long (no sign of anything giving way yet, indeed it seems perfect, but longevity at that price just seems to good to be true) 

Very much worth the extra weight (which to be honest, I didn't even notice on top of my regular kit) and storage space (which was a bit more of a faff) though. I'd recommend to pretty much anyone. 

FWIW I'm using mine inside my bivvy bag, and am also putting a foam roll mat underneat the bivvy bag to keep it from getting scratched/torn on the ground.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Sep 2019)

Having unceremoniously binned my Exped Downmat after a weekend camping... I'm looking for a new mat for next summer. I'm not going to spend that amount of money again though so am looking for something cheap and thermal and no more than 5cm thick (my wedge shaped tent is a tad low at the foot end). The Tesco bargain looks way too thick.

Durability is something i'm looking for too... the Exped had slow punctures that i couldn't locate. It was always flat in the morning, which isn't ideal.

I know this is a two year old thread, but maybe the members who are still around might still be using the same mats, or did they only last one season?


----------



## ChrisEyles (16 Sep 2019)

My Tesco one is still going strong, was a great bargain. I wouldn't say it was any more than 5cm thick when inflated, although it doesn't compress down anywhere near as small as a more expensive one.


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Sep 2019)

I bought this Crivet one from Lidl For about £18 but they may have some in their sale bins

I’ve used it a few times during the summer, it was fine, held air and is easy to inflate/deflate. You may need some insulation underneath - picnic blankets or radiator reflector would be the cheapest way to achieve this if you don’t mind the extra weight

Another one was a forclaz mat from Decathlon , self inflating.

That was a little more expensive but is more insulated but still packs up small although the one I have was discontinued but I’m sure they have replaced/upgraded it

Edit: I think it was @ChrisEyles that linked, in a different thread, the basha in the attached image. I’m glad he did, it’s a great bit of kit

Edited to add the decathlon mat, which I got the name of wrong


----------



## robing (22 Sep 2019)

I'm on my second thermarest evo lite. After a couple of previous cheaper mats I realised they were a false economy. I ruined my first thermarest by over inflation but thermarest have a lifetime guarantee. So all I had to pay was postage.

It's a great mat, very comfortable and warm. I use a thin foam mat underneath it to protect it from any sharp objects.


----------



## simongt (25 Sep 2019)

Bought an original Thermarest back in 1991 for £50, which was pricy at the time, but having said that, it's never let me down since. 
the term 'self inflating' is a bit misleading, as I've always had to give any I've had a wee blast with my lungs to get them to full inflation.


----------



## freiston (29 Sep 2019)

I've got a Multimat Adventure 38 which I'm very pleased with. It's my first and only (self) inflating mat and so I can't compare it to others. It's not the smallest packed up but it's not a bad size. I pack it into a front pannier along with my (small) sleeping bag, (inflatable) pillow and a pair of crocs. I haven't used it in very cold weather but I have used it directly on concrete and found it comfortable and tough enough for it.

RRP is £59 I think but can be found a lot cheaper.

Edit - here's a link to one for £39.72 with specs given thus:

75D rip-stop polyester upper fabric
TPU membrane for air-tight seal
Quality lightweight vertically drilled 16kg/m3 PU foam core for lasting performance and full inflation
Easy valve can be locked while adding air by mouth for extra firmness
Mat supplied with stuff sack matching upper fabric retaining bands & repair kit
Season rating 4
Tog value 5.3
Size: 183 x 51 cm
Thickness: 3.8 cm
Pack size: 26.5 x 15.3 cm
Weight: 725g

There's a video on Youtube where you can see the packed mat being handled (and get an idea of the size) at about 4'30": 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPkv4RN6Syw


----------



## Smudge (29 Sep 2019)

I've never been able to get on with these SIM's, tried many including the expensive Thermarest one. The only ones that come close have to be at least 6cm thick, then the pack size is far too big as i usually camp with my motorcycle.
The old style rubberised cotton airbeds work best for me, i get a good nights sleep on them. The only downside with them is that there is no insulation from the ground like you get with the SIM's.


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2019)

ChrisEyles said:


> My Tesco one is still going strong, was a great bargain. I wouldn't say it was any more than 5cm thick when inflated, although it doesn't compress down anywhere near as small as a more expensive one.



Many thanks for reporting back.
Is this the blue plasticky one?

How much use has it had?


----------



## Blue Hills (1 Oct 2019)

simongt said:


> the term 'self inflating' is a bit misleading,





yes, I'm surprised they are allowed to claim that.

Must lead a few folk to think they have bought a faulty one.


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Oct 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Many thanks for reporting back.
> Is this the blue plasticky one?
> 
> How much use has it had?



That's right, the cheapo blue plasticky one. It's had two year's worth of use now (summer only), maybe 20 outings. 

Unfortunately I've been put off using it a bit recently as all the potentially good camping spots around me now have been really bad for ticks this year!


----------



## Blue Hills (3 Oct 2019)

Thanks for the reply, will try to give mine some use.


----------



## Polite (5 Oct 2019)

Have sent a DM


----------

